# World Civic Orchestra Announces Inaugural Concert at Carnegie Hall!!!



## WorldCivicOrchestra

The newly formed World Civic Orchestra announces its inaugural concert at Carnegie Hall on June 20, 2010!

The orchestra is currently seeking both instrumentalists and vocalists for all sections for what will be a spectacular performance of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony!

Details are on the orchestra's website at www.worldcivicorchestra.org.


----------

